

Astro Teller(GoogleX) giving the closing keynote at sxsw 2015 - tuxguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8mTHgaLQ7w

======
tuxguy
related

[https://medium.com/backchannel/how-to-make-
moonshots-6584501...](https://medium.com/backchannel/how-to-make-
moonshots-65845011a277)

